# Changing Timezone without rebooting



## balanga (Dec 22, 2017)

If I change Timezone can I make it effective instantly or do I need to reboot?

Looks like I don't need a reboot, although XFCE does not seem to show an updated time on its panel...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2017)

No need to reboot, it's instant. But you may need to restart some services in order for them to pickup the change.


----------

